# Odlum Brown's Model Portfolio



## xionge (Apr 3, 2009)

I have been doing mostly indexing but am wondering whether should go for a collection of stocks that pays well in dividends. Does any one know of the list of stocks in Odlum Brown's Model Portfolio?

Thanks,
xionge


----------



## Jon Chevreau (Apr 4, 2009)

I've mentioned Odlum Brown research director Murray Leith several times in my blog and generally find him to be extremely knowledgeable and frank about the market and the individual securities in his portfolios. Here's most of the blog references to him:

http://network.nationalpost.com/np/...twork.nationalpost.com/np/blogs/wealthyboomer


----------



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

They are listed on their website.

https://www.odlumbrown.com/newsletters/newsletter.pdf


----------

